# American Frog Day - Mesa, AZ



## gargoyle08 (Sep 30, 2008)

March 14th 2009

10AM to 4PM
La Casita Comunity Center
2719 S. Reyes 
Mesa, AZ 85202

See the website for more details:

American Frog Day 2009


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Hi,

Believe it or not, there are some really good flight deals if you do a little looking around. We just bought our round trip tix on travelocity.com for $150 per person with taxes included. Now that's round trip from Connecticut to Phoenix on United with just one stop....Amazing! 

We will see all you die-hard American Frog Day enthusiasts in March. Hope to see some new faces too!

Mike & Richard
Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I'll be there! I've been promising Amanda I'd be at a US frog show for a couple years now about time I kept it lol


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Is there any particular hotel that people usually stay at?


----------



## Jutti (Mar 10, 2008)

Is anyone interested in carpooling from the greater Los Angeles area? It is about a six hour drive. If you are please contact me.

Jutti Marsh

[email protected]


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

What is the closest Arizona Airport to Mesa and how far of a drive is it? Do you think it would be possible to attend without having the additional cost of a rental car or is that pretty much necessary in the area? Also, what is the weather there this time of year? Thanks in advance for anyone familiar with the area that can answer these types of questions!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

You will need a rental. But the weather will be amazing. You guys will be getting here before the torture that is an Arizona summer. I'm so excited!


----------

